# Gothic



## Dalia (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## April (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## April (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## April (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Mousterian (Apr 3, 2018)

Grow up!


----------



## Dalia (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## April (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## April (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## April (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## April (Apr 4, 2018)

Mousterian said:


> Grow up!


An 'Elder Goth' couple just for you..




 ​


----------



## April (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## April (Apr 4, 2018)

Effing gorgeous!!!


----------



## April (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## April (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 6, 2018)

image gothique II - Page 2


----------



## Dalia (Apr 6, 2018)

image gothique II - Page 7


----------



## April (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 10, 2018)

GOTHIQUE


----------



## Dalia (Apr 10, 2018)

image gothique II - Page 10


----------



## miketx (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 10, 2018)

miketx said:


>


I prefer this one.


----------



## April (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## April (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 11, 2018)

FEMME GOTHIQUE A L'OMBRELLE NOIRE. - Centerblog


----------



## April (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## April (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 13, 2018)

images gothiques - Page 3


----------



## Dalia (Apr 13, 2018)

Veste gothique romantique homme sans manches noir et rouge de coupe asymétrique


----------



## Dalia (Apr 13, 2018)

images gothic


----------



## April (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## April (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## Yarddog (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## April (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 15, 2018)

Image du Blog imagenoire.centerblog.net


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## Darkwind (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 15, 2018)

Gothic & Dark Wallpapers - Download Free Dark Gothic Backgrounds: Most Beautiful Gothic Wallpapers Collection


----------



## Dalia (Apr 15, 2018)

FEMME GOTHIQUE


----------



## April (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## April (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## April (Apr 18, 2018)




----------



## April (Apr 18, 2018)




----------



## April (Apr 18, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## April (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## April (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## April (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## April (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## April (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## April (Apr 24, 2018)

Mmmmmm.....


----------



## April (Apr 24, 2018)

oh my gawd beckayy...


----------



## April (Apr 24, 2018)

anyone know who this is?


----------



## Dalia (Apr 25, 2018)

Dark Gothic Wallpapers - Wallpaper Cave


----------



## April (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 25, 2018)

April said:


> anyone know who this is?
> 
> View attachment 189781​



Marilyn Manson. 

No idea who is it. The one before that looks a little like Lucifer from the TV Show.


----------



## April (Apr 25, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> April said:
> 
> 
> > anyone know who this is?
> ...


Perttu Kivilaakso...one of the cellists from Apocalyptica..


----------



## April (Apr 25, 2018)

This may be more of some peoples speed....as the title, beautiful.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 25, 2018)

April said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > April said:
> ...



Makes more sense! Great group. I stumbled across  their version of Nothing Else Matters a year or so ago and immediately added to favorites.


----------



## April (Apr 25, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> April said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...


I adore them.


----------



## Dalia (Apr 25, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> April said:
> 
> 
> > anyone know who this is?
> ...


He came to my area to the ancient theater near me and his music was well loud everyone could hear it .


----------



## April (Apr 25, 2018)

Dalia said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > April said:
> ...


His real name is Brian Hugh Warner...I LOVE me some MM...tho, he is an acquired taste for some... He's a great artist, and loves with his entire being...

Here he is with his father, just before he passed...











His mom and dad were his everything...


----------



## Dalia (Apr 25, 2018)

That too is gothic one Peter Murphy  / Bauhaus

 and his music is great


----------



## Dalia (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## April (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## April (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## April (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 27, 2018)

Pinterest


----------



## April (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## April (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## April (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## April (May 2, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (May 3, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (May 3, 2018)

Etat d'âme d'Eldarwenna


----------



## MisterBeale (May 3, 2018)

Dalia said:


> Pinterest


This seems more steampunk than Gothic IMO.


----------



## Dalia (May 3, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Pinterest
> ...


The picture comes from Gothic pinterest but it seems to be a mix of both.


----------



## MisterBeale (May 3, 2018)

Dalia said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


I'm not really commenting where it comes from.  The person that set up that Pinterest site is no more an authority than you are.  You should use your head.

Just like the folks on this forum that post articles from the mass media and take it at face value for what they say and often get it wrong about politics. . . 

THINK.

See the goggles?  See that patch in the shape of a gear?  See all those latches, straps and buckles?  Granted, the top hat is characteristic of both styles, but the other design features?  

Steampunk fashion - Wikipedia


----------



## Dalia (May 3, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


And then? Pff I use my head what's the problem exactly? it's like you say and it's not the end of the world.
You are satisfied you have proved that you were right and so ?


----------



## Dalia (May 3, 2018)

Goth subculture - Wikipedia


----------



## April (May 3, 2018)




----------



## eagle1462010 (May 3, 2018)




----------



## eagle1462010 (May 3, 2018)




----------



## April (May 3, 2018)




----------



## eagle1462010 (May 3, 2018)




----------



## April (May 3, 2018)




----------



## April (May 3, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (May 4, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (May 4, 2018)

Gothic Photo: Steampunk Goth


----------



## Dalia (May 4, 2018)




----------



## April (May 5, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (May 7, 2018)

steampunk | steampunkandtea


----------



## Dalia (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (May 7, 2018)




----------



## April (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (May 8, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (May 8, 2018)




----------



## April (May 8, 2018)

I don't know why, but this takes me back to the arcade days of Castlevania ...




​
​


----------



## April (May 9, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (May 11, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (May 11, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (May 11, 2018)




----------



## April (May 11, 2018)




----------



## April (May 11, 2018)




----------



## April (May 11, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (May 12, 2018)

SORCIERE par gothique-lili blog (lille)


----------



## skye (May 13, 2018)

he should not have died

no

I miss him 

I miss him....................


----------



## skye (May 13, 2018)

do not go ....why did you


miss you ...you are the best joker ever


----------



## skye (May 13, 2018)

sad when human beings take overdoses.

silly and stupid


----------



## skye (May 13, 2018)

idiots...weaklings...not deserving....yuck them... so die then...sad


----------



## Dalia (May 16, 2018)

Hello skye 

^^*






Passionate Gothic Couple in Love


----------



## Dalia (May 16, 2018)

Gothic Romance Stock 012


----------



## Dalia (May 18, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (May 18, 2018)




----------



## April (May 19, 2018)




----------



## April (May 19, 2018)




----------



## April (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (May 20, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (May 20, 2018)




----------



## April (May 23, 2018)




----------



## April (May 24, 2018)




----------



## April (May 26, 2018)




----------



## April (May 26, 2018)




----------



## April (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (May 29, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (May 29, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (May 29, 2018)




----------



## HenryBHough (May 29, 2018)

Two from London kHighgate...



 

 

and one from America...


----------



## April (May 30, 2018)




----------



## April (May 30, 2018)




----------



## April (May 30, 2018)




----------



## April (May 30, 2018)

​


----------



## April (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 1, 2018)

Dosch blog: gothic church


----------



## April (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## Natural Citizen (Jun 7, 2018)

Gives me the heebie jeebies.


----------



## Dalia (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 26, 2018)

​


----------



## April (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## April (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## April (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## April (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## April (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## April (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## April (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## April (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## April (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## Darkwind (Aug 16, 2018)

April


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## Darkwind (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## April (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## April (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## April (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## April (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## April (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## April (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## April (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## April (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## April (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## April (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## April (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## April (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## April (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## April (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## April (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## April (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## April (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## impuretrash (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## April (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## April (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## April (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## miketx (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 10, 2020)




----------

